# Problema al instalar Visual basic 2008



## jejavi (Feb 28, 2009)

primero que todo disculpen si no este el lugar para hacer esta pregunta: 

resulta que me disponía a instalar visual basic 2008, pero cuando estaba en plena instalacion, surgió el problema que *no pudo instalar .net framework 3.5,y windows installer dejo de funcionar,* he intentado retirar un omponente de oficce 2007, descargué un programa de microsoft para eliminar componentes del computador, y nada de nada , intente instalar.net framework 3.5 por separado y nada , agradezco a alguien que me pueda ayudar,con respecto al sistema operativo tengo windows vista.


----------

